# What is with the void?



## Dembonez19 (Nov 10, 2013)

Okay, so...

I thought I read somewhere that once a villager has moved out of your town and into the void, there is absolutely no way they can move into a friend's town if you have:

A) Wi-fi'd with people since then and have not had a voided villager move into their town.
B) Had someone pick up a villager from your town to have them move into theirs.

Quillson moved out of my town either in late August or early September. I've done lots of visiting with friends and villager trades with people since then. Scoot, Cesar, Velma, Walker, and Coach have all moved out since then as well. I visited a friend's town for the first time the other day. I came back today, and Quillson moved into her town. I went to talk to him because I was like "Aw, how cute! You got him too!" Turns out, he was MY Quillson.







I am the only friend that she has had visit her, and she just got the game recently, so her town is still new. So what causes voided villagers to disappear forever because based on this, there's always a chance a villager will move into someone else's town regardless of what you do.


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 10, 2013)

Technically, when they're voided, they go into the process of getting a new home, but they might never get one. 

If someone never streetpassed or wifi-ed, the voided villagers would just be there.


----------



## Dembonez19 (Nov 10, 2013)

I've wi-fi'd A LOT since Quillson moved out with so many people...including people with only 9 villagers in their town. I've also StreetPassed a few people since his move. I thought that once that happened, he'd disappear from the void...yet today, here he is.


----------



## VioletsTown (Nov 11, 2013)

Wow, thats weird.  I had one villager move from my main town to my cycling town. I talked to her and it was totally awesome that she remembered me!


----------



## Snow (Nov 11, 2013)

That's super freaky. My friends and I have never had this happen and one of my friends voids villagers all the time. As long as she visits a full town first, no-one has ever gotten one of her castoffs.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 4, 2014)

I wish that some villagers would void and others would just be...gone. 

I'm worried that if a villager that you hated moved, it might come back through the void :c


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jun 4, 2014)

Wow, you learn something new everyday. O-o


----------

